# [Alle Sprachen] Multiplayer - Bewegung berechnen



## String (17. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

das ganze würde wohl eher unter "Allgemeine Spieleprogrammierung" fallen, aber das Forum gibts nicht, oder ich habs nicht gefunden 

Also mein Problem:
Ich habe ein Multiplayer spiel:
Alle Spieler sind auf server und clienten in einem Array - alles klappt problemlos.
Allerdings übertrage ich die Position nur alle 250 ms (zu viel oder ok?). 

Nun sieht das ganze ziemlich eigenartig aus, wenn alle über den Bildschirm ruckeln 
Aber irgendwie habe ich eine Denkblockkade und weiß einfach nicht, wie ich die Bewegungsberechnung realisieren soll. Habt ihr da ein paar Ideen?

Besten Dank

paD


----------



## fluessig (19. November 2009)

250 ms sind schon reichlich wenig. Das sind 4 Bilder pro Sekunde. Du musst praktisch für die nächsten 250 ms die Bewegung schätzen, in die sich die Mitspieler bewegen werden, damit du eine fließende Bewegung wiedergeben kannst. Das wird umso einfacher je kleiner der Zeitbereich ist. Je kleiner die Zeitscheibe wird, umso mehr spielt natürlich die Verzögerung des Clients eine Rolle, sprich: du musst dich wie alle mit dem Problem des Lags beschäftigen.

Normalerweise hat der Server dann Zeitscheiben zu welchen er das Spielgeschehen bewertet und muss dann extrapolieren, wenn Spielerdaten veraltet sind (d.h. du musst schätzen, wohin das Auto fährt, die Person läuft usw.) .

Bei einem Egoshooter würde ich z.B. nicht auf einem Server mit einem Ping von 250ms mitspielen. Werte um die 100 sind noch akzeptabel, schneller ist besser (wobei meine Leitung nicht mehr als 60 ms hergibt).


----------

